# 2nd house, needed water storage.



## Fatnlow (Mar 15, 2020)

after relocating to a major centre a few weeks back we were able to bring our food preps but not the artesian well we had for water. so i needed to quickly get some water on hand. a short facebook search showed me a local dairy farmer who used 55 gallon food grade barrels and had a bunch for sale SUPER CHEAP. i ran over to his place and got 3 for now at $20 each. i am thinking ill go grab a few more. a quick clean/bleach inside and out but they didn't need much work and i was able to store them away full of fresh water. so for now we have 165 gallons for our family of 2 adults a 4 year old and a 6 week old, in these 3 but there is room for more in our prep store room so i am thinking a couple more will go alongside these ones. the same farmer says "hey do you need any buckets" so i grabbed a dozen 4 gallon #2 buckets with lids for $2 each.


----------

